# Mixed or Species Tanks



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Since restarting my fish tanks at the beginning of this year, I have tried mixed cichlids tanks. I have re-homed the African Cichlids that I had. Here is a list of my tanks and the fish I currently have.

My Tanks:

75 Gallon (Just finished refurbishing this tank..no fish in it yet)
55 Gallon
29 Gallon
20 Gallon Long

My Fish:

1 8" Male Red Devil
1 Juvenile Convict
3 Juvenile Firemouths
1 Blood Parrot Cichlid
2 4" Jack Dempsey's (Male & Female)
1 7" Bichir
3 Emerald Green Cory Cats
1 Juvenile Flowerhorn
2 Juvenile Oscars (Tiger & Albino Tiger)

I have some questions. Is it more rewarding to keep a tank of 1 specific species or a mixed species tank. What I don't want is 1 single fish taking up one of my bigger tanks. I know that my Red Devil will probably require his own tank and maybe my 2 Oscars will too. I'd like to be able to keep several fish in my 55 gallon and my 75 gallon. I don't want African Cichlids. I know Re-homing my Red Devil will probably be a must. There is one fish that I want very badly. A Green Terror (Gold Saum). Unfortunately I have been unable to locate one at my LFS. Ordering one from the internet is out of the question. Suppose I find a Green Terror. With the fish I already have, what would my stocking options be with my current fish plus A Green Terror. The tanks for these fish would be the 55 gallon and the 75 Gallon. i was so excited re-starting my 55 gallon after 3 years without fish that I didn't exercise caution or common sense. I saw a fish I liked and I bought it.

Any Help on stocking options will be greatly Appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Although you have several tanks, they are all to small or the bare minimum size for the majority of the fish you have. For an example, a SINGLE Oscar will require a 75gal to itself when its fully grown. I would go through and decide which fish you "must" have and go from there...


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I'm a big advocate for mixing Malawi cichlids with CA cichlids...you can keep more fish, they are active, and add a lot of color. But you are ruling out that option. And since you want to keep a GT with other fish, it will have to be in the 75g. What you can keep with a GT will depend on a few factors--the temperament of your specific GT, whether it's a male or female, and whether the other species is seen as a threat.

I currently have a male GT (about 9 or 10 inches) in my 75g with a female JD (7 or 8 inches), a female firemouth (just under 4 inches), and I just recently added a few African cichlids. I also have silver dollars in the tank. It's a little crowded, but I have a very large wet/dry sump system, plus 2 canister filters. That is my most peaceful tank. But...I have had other GT's that were much more aggressive toward their tankmates.

In general, any CA cichlid that isn't going to challenge your GT or be seen as a threat, will work. If I were to set up a 75g from scratch (using your criteria), I'd go with a male GT and get him first. I'd grow him a bit to maximize the chance that he would remain the dominant fish. Then I'd add a female Salvini and a female pink convict. Either that or a female GT with a female "Neon Jewel" and a firemouth (either sex).


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

CjCichlid said:


> Although you have several tanks, they are all to small or the bare minimum size for the majority of the fish you have. For an example, a SINGLE Oscar will require a 75gal to itself when its fully grown. I would go through and decide which fish you "must" have and go from there...


The only fish I would really like to have is either a Green Terror or a Texas Cichlid. Lets say that I get my hands on a Green Terror or a Texas Cichlid. After reading the suggestions, this is the way I would Like to go:

75 Gallon......Green Terror or Texas Cichlid + suitable tank mates

55 Gallon......Convict(s) + suitable tank mates.

I thought I bought a 2" Texas Cichlid last week from a national chain store but after posting a pic of it here I was told it was a Flowerhorn. So I'm thinking the Flowerhorn must go.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I like the colorful semi aggressive/aggressive cichlids. If green terrors or texas cichlids wouldn't work with the size of my current tanks (55 & 75) are there smaller colorful aggressive cichlids that would work? I would really like to stay away from African Cichlids. The ram cichlids would be nice but I have read that perfect water conditions are a must with these fish. My water parameters are always within the normal limits for the fish I have.

Thanks


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

What about Savini Cichlids. They seem to be very colorful and don't get as big as the larger cichlids?? Could this fish work in with some of the fish i already have?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

A Salvini could possibly work but I wouldn't suggest getting any more fish until you thin out your current stock or buy a much larger aquarium.


----------



## CaCichilds (Apr 10, 2012)

yea Ohio as much as you don't want to hear it. That quantity of fish and lack of tank space it just going to reach a boiling point eventually. You should really decide on what you want a carpint, or gt. Then decide if you want to keep with them, either way, you would be able to house a solo one in the 55. The 75 could do a pair if you like those species. Your Oscars are a no, your JD's i think are out too. As they would use a 55 or 75 by themselves. You def cannot have a flowerhorn and everything else is pretty much to aggressive for a Firemouth, or corys. I think you need to get bigger tanks or shrink your stock and cichild size.


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't think a JD needs a 75 to itself, nor an oscar necessarily. the chances of being able to keep other fish with your GT / texas are good. You could try the JD's, convict, or FMs but small is ultimately wise so that they are less likely to be seen as a threat by an adult GT / texas. I would suggest cons but you may think they are not that colourful. For CA and colour, thorichthys are hard to beat, many of which are more colourful than the common FM. I like maculipinnis. Get them small with your GT / Texas, then if you like you could I.D a pair and get rid of the rest. Jewels might be another option from the commonly available fish.


----------



## CaCichilds (Apr 10, 2012)

kaphil said:


> I don't think a JD needs a 75 to itself, nor an oscar necessarily. the chances of being able to keep other fish with your GT / texas are good. You could try the JD's, convict, or FMs but small is ultimately wise so that they are less likely to be seen as a threat by an adult GT / texas. I would suggest cons but you may think they are not that colourful. For CA and colour, thorichthys are hard to beat, many of which are more colourful than the common FM. I like maculipinnis. Get them small with your GT / Texas, then if you like you could I.D a pair and get rid of the rest. Jewels might be another option from the commonly available fish.


I respectfully disagree. Unless you can be sure you have a male/female or female/female. Those fish will clash. JD/GT are similar body typed, furthering their possible con aggression. Texas are more aggressive than a GT also. Texas do well with Amphilophus, Vieja, and other larger cichilds. Cons/firemouths/jewels can be ok with a JD in the tanks listed but not with a GT or Texas. You are just setting yourself up for an issue.

I really think ifs Ohio wants color, he should try a pair of JD's or Gt's. Then for the 55 do a setup of schooling Geo's (you have endless varieties) 6-8 maybe. They are really interesting fish. But not you glass banging wet pets. The only thing he could keep in the 29g is a single mid sized cichild.

Green Terrors and your average Texas now a days loose a lot of their luster. They are a aquarium strain if you will. If you are dead set on a specific fish Ohio, check local for when/where/who they get from. And reputable fish shop will be honest and say this is or isn't a good batch. Or you can always try online. Rapps isn't so far from you if you're in Ohio. and im in NJ and http://www.sharkaquarium.com/

I get and sell a lot of my fish from and to sharks. he's only 30 minutes from me. My wallet suffers greatly from this. This guy has arapaima and electric eels, you name sharks has it. He's got virtually every type of CA/SA fish out there. Tons of pikes, and oddballs.


----------

